# Sigma 17-50mm VS Sigma 18-50mm Macro



## Jeffro

Ok the two lenses I trying to decide between are 

1.  Sigma 17-50mm F2.8 EX DC OS HSM


and 

2.  Sigmas 18-50mm F2.8 EX DC Macro HSM

the Price difference is about $200 bucks.  I have a idea of which I will go with but wanted some other opinions!   Not really into Macro but mostly cause I dont have the time to learn and mess with but I would like to learn it one day.   
Other than that is 1 mm  worth 200 bucks!   Any and all comments welcome!!! THANKS


----------



## IgsEMT

Well, first it isn't 1mm.
17 x1.5 = 25.5
18 x1.5 = 27
So it depends on what you're shooting under which conditions. Sometimes that extra wide spot is what you need. 

In terms of quality - Every Sigma, Tamron, Tokina lens I've used is softer at its default. 18-105 Nikon is also soft at the default, thus to compensate, sharpness on the cameras is set to b/n 5-7 and I adjust it based on the lens that is mounted to the body.


----------



## Jeffro

First of all Yes I understand that is was not truely 1mm but really!  I understand I am not on a full frame sensor and blah blah blah...

So ... I agree that the 18-105 is soft and I am trying to get away from it. Slowly but surely... LOL 

Thanks for the adjustment info I will look into that more.


----------



## dhilberg

I have the Sigma 18-50mm f/2.8 HSM Macro, as do many others on this forum. It's a great lens, nice and sharp even at f/2.8. It's not a true macro (I think it's 1:3), that's just marketing jargon meaning it focuses closer than a typical lens. It can focus on objects about an inch or two from the front element, which is pretty good.

In this focal length I think any kind of image stabilization (Sigma's OS, Nikon's VR) is not needed. I would go with the 18-50 and save yourself a couple hundred bucks, you won't be disappointed. But if you need that extra 1mm and the OS, go with the 17-50.


----------



## JustAnEngineer

With the current mail-in-rebate, the Tamron Di-II 17-50mm f/2.8 is the same price as the Sigma DC 18-50mm f/2.8.


----------



## Jeffro

Ok So I am reading tons of reviews and I think I am leaning towards the 18-50mm  

But I like the statement JustANEngineer made

Tamron Di-II 17-50mm f/2.8 VS Sigma DC 18-50mm f/2.8. 

They are only a few dollars different.  I lean a little towards Sigma but only for one reason... That is I own a Sigma LENS ALREADY AND LOVE IT!! LOL 
I amd stillresearching but if there are some good reasons to pick one over the other let me know!   Thanks for the help!


----------



## Derrel

I prefer the more-neutral color rendition of Tamron lenses over the yellower, warmer color rendering of Sigma lenses. Tamron's cooler color rendering is closer to that of Nikkor lenses,and in my experience, I think Tamron's build quality and reliability is higher than that of Sigma. (I currently own four Sigmas and two Tamrons.)


----------



## Jeffro

could you post two pics??? one of each?? I would love to see what you are seeing!


----------



## Jeffro

I need to decide cause I would like to buy the lens tomorrow!


----------



## Jeffro

Ok Well after reading a hundred or more reviews!  I think the Sigma 18-50mm 2.8 is the one!!!   Well Maybe!  Still looking at the Tamron 17-50mm with VC  AHHHHH I CANT Decide!


----------



## eric-holmes

I have always been undecided on these two brands also, Sigma vs. Tamron. It appears that the Tamron lens focusing ring turns reverse that of Nikon. Is that true?


----------



## Goontz

I can vouch for the 18-50 2.8 DC EX HSM. Great lens.


----------



## dhilberg

eric-holmes said:


> I have always been undecided on these two brands also, Sigma vs. Tamron. It appears that the Tamron lens focusing ring turns reverse that of Nikon. Is that true?



Not sure about the Tamron, but the zoom ring on my Sigma 18-50mm f/2.8 HSM Macro rotates opposite of Nikon lenses. Kinda weird to get used to at first.


----------



## AUZambo

Jeffro said:


> Ok Well after reading a hundred or more reviews!  I think the Sigma 18-50mm 2.8 is the one!!!   Well Maybe!  Still looking at the Tamron 17-50mm with VC  AHHHHH I CANT Decide!



I have a Tamron 17-50mm/2.8 (not macro) for my Sony and absolutely love it. Easily my favorite lens out of my small collection.

Can't attest to the VC/VR/IS component of the lens since Sony cameras have that built into the camera body.


----------

